# [June 2008 Thread] Has anyone heard of Sundance Vacations?



## craftemp (Jun 10, 2008)

I have an "appointment" with them tonight...  it is supposed to take about an hour of my time and in exchange I receive a free cruise to Bermuda (I just pay port taxes and fees)
Hoping to hear from someone before tonight
Thanks,
Judy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 10, 2008)

"Too good to be true" . . . my sister/brother in law did a presentation with them for a "free" Las Vegas vacation.  They had to pay a deposit fee, to activate their certificate, and then had a certain amount of time to use it.  Unfortunately, with all of the restrictions that came with it, they never got to use it and they lost their activation fee.


----------



## craftemp (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you.. I just called them to question this.  They said I would be charged $199 per person at the time of booking (to cover port charges, taxes, etc) - this is for a 5 day Bermuda cruise.. so if what they are saying is true, it is still a good deal
Has anyone else had any experience with them.. 
I'll report in tonight after "the meeting"  lol
Judy


----------



## Dave M (Jun 10, 2008)

Not a good deal. Stay away.

If you Google "Sundance Vacations" (in quotes) and the word *scam*, you'll find out plenty to scare you away. Here's one of the links you'll find about the "cruise" - http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/338/RipOff0338542.htm

And here's a link to a similar report, one that might give you a preview of what their pitch might be - http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/135/ripoff0135610.htm

So far, TUGgers, in general, have yet to see a vacation club whose offerings make economic sense compared with the many ways to buy great vacation weeks at a discount.


----------



## craftemp (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks... I am convinced.. I have now cancelled my appointment..
I would still be interested in hearing if anyone has had personal experience with them..
Thanks again.. I knew I could count on TUGers!
Judy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 10, 2008)

You may not find many TS owners in TUG who have first hand knowledge as most would probably recognize them for what they are.  My inlaws were barely into two sentences about Sundance, when my hubby (a relative TS notice) shock his head and said "Don't tell me you fell for their bs."  Sundance doesn't offer anything of tangible value for taking their presentation hence most here wouldn't be bothered or sucked up by them.


----------



## IRegretIt (Aug 11, 2008)

*Sundance Vacations*

Duplicate Post Removed


----------



## sundance vacations (Jan 22, 2009)

*Sundance Vacations Experience*

My Experience With Sundance Vacations
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/189600/my_experience_with_sundance_vacations.html?cat=16

How My Free Trip With Sundance Vacations Turned Out
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/445761/how_my_free_trip_with_sundance_vacations.html?cat=16


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Jan 23, 2009)

I have read the two links above.

At the end of the second one, you descibed it as an 'adventure'.

I should say so!!

Thanks for posting it---so people would know what they would be getting into.  You certainly did, and made it somewhat work for you.

I would certainly NOT bother with the 'adventure'.

Pat

P.S.  As I was reading it, I was shaking my head as you agreed to embark on the second presentation (Westgate)!!!


----------



## IRegretIt (Jan 31, 2009)

*Sundance Vacations Is A Bad Deal!*

*SUNDANCE VACATIONS IS A BAD DEAL!*​
*THE BAIT:* Your first encounter with Sundance Vacations will probably be at some kind of fair, sporting event, mall and other social venues where you will be accosted by a Sundance Vacations representative urging you to enter their sweepstakes. *DON’T DO IT!* The only purpose of the sweepstakes is to obtain your contact information so Sundance Vacations telemarketers can call you relentlessly in an attempt to get you to attend their high pressure sales presentation. Sundance Vacations will promise you a gift of a mini-vacation or other inducements that are impractical to use. Nevertheless, you may be persuaded by Sundance Vacations smooth talking telemarketers since their commissions depend on them getting you to attend the high pressure sales pitch.  

*THE PITCH:*  Initially, Sundance Vacations will offer you 30 weekly vacations for $15,000, $12,000 if you purchase that day only. Financing is available at an absurd 16.7% interest rate! Although financing is for 84 months (7 years) the Sundance contract is a 30-year commitment. Sundance Vacations spiel is that 30 weekly vacations, at $12,000, is equal to $400 per vacation, but let’s do the math:

*THE MATH:* 
Initial down payment of $2,400. = $2,400
$195 per month for 84 months. 
(Financing the $9,600 balance) = $16,380
$339 annual membership fee x 30 years. = $10,170 
$99.00 per week reservation fee x 30 weeks = $2,970
$30.00 per night peak travel time upgrade.
$30.00 per night x 7 nights = $210 per week.
(39 of the 52 yearly weeks are “peak travel time.”) 
$210 per week peak travel time x 30 weeks = $6,300 

That’s a total of $38,220 for 30 vacations or $1,274 per week and they are one bedroom accommodations because two bedrooms require another $210.00 per week upgrade. That would then equal $1,484 per week and that does NOT include meals, air fare, transfers to and from the airport, local taxes, on-site amenities, maid service, gratuities, etc. 

All of the above ancillary fees are detailed in the Sundance Vacations contract. The minimum $1,274 per week is more than 3 times the $400.00 per week that Sundance Vacations pitches. In addition, with the exception of the initial purchase price, all the ancillary fees (yearly maintenance fees, weekly reservation fees, peak travel time upgrades, local taxes, etc.) are subject to increase as detailed in the Sundance Vacations contract. Also in the contract are very specific and burdensome requirements for booking vacations, quoting from that contract:

*THE TERMS & CONDITIONS OF USE:* “You may assist our Vacation Fulfillment/Reservations department by being as flexible as possible with your desired vacation area and dates. Provide a total of 3 areas and/or 3 dates: The 3 vacation areas may have the same travel dates, or the 3 travel dates may all be for the same desired vacation area. Reservation Requests must be received at least 90 days in advance for peak season requests and 180 days in advance for holiday or special event times. Summer travel is defined as the dates between Memorial Day and Labor Day. Almost all dates qualify as peak travel so requests are typically 90 to 180 days in advance.” 

(1)   “3 vacation areas may have the same travel dates, or the 3 travel dates may all be for the same desired vacation area." 

(2)   "Almost all dates qualify as peak travel so requests are typically 90 to 180 days in advance.” 

That’s a choice? It may be a “Hobson’s Choice,” but certainly not *YOUR* choice!

The bottom line is $1,274 to $1,484 per vacation week (accommodations only) 90 to 180 days advanced written request with no guarantee that you’ll get the vacation time and place that you choose because all requests are based on “availability” as detailed in the Sundance Vacations contract. Consequently, Sundance Vacations, *NOT YOU*, will decide which choice you get based on the “availability” as detailed in the Sundance Vacations contract. 

If you experience any problems with Sundance Vacations you should contact the Attorney General's Consumer Protection Hotlines.

The following are the toll-free consumer complaint hotlines for each of the four states in which Sundance Vacations operates:

(1)	Pennsylvania	1-800-441-2555
(2)	New Jersey	1-800-242-5846 
(3)	Wisconsin	1-800-422-7128
(4)	Illinois		1-800-386-5438

Additional information may be obtained by Googling:  "Sundance Vacations Sweepstakes Scam" (without the quotation marks)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=Sundance+Vacations+Sweepstakes+Scam


----------



## From Atco (Mar 14, 2009)

*Sundance Vacations & Sundance Vacations Sweepstakes vs Do Not Call*

There's so much negative information on Sundance Vacations that it would be impractical to list it all. But these links will offer you some of that information. 

Bottom line; just say "No" to Sundance Vacations; Sundance Vacations Sweepstakes and Sundance Vacations relentless telemarketing! Don't you just hate those telemarketing calls at dinner time!

Sundance Vacations Sweepstakes

Phone number 8002910500 Sundance Vacations

Ripoff Report Sundance Vacations

Sundance Vacations Parody

Sundance Vacations Fraudulent Misrepresentation


----------



## From Atco (Apr 2, 2009)

And then there's this from Elizabethtown, PA.



> We knew what we were getting into after we received the “you won a Free cruise” phone call. But we still decided to listen to the hour long program and the pitch for us to buy the vacation program.
> 
> The pitch was not hard core which we appreciated and for what it is worth, if you are avid travelers and vacation ALOT - this may be a good idea. Think of it like the Costco of Vacations. However we were not financially able to plop down money or take on more monthly payments so we politely said no to all of their offers.
> 
> ...


----------



## From Atco (Jun 2, 2009)

*Sundance Vacations Sweepstakes Cruise*

 Now you can add another $200 per couple to that estimated $800-$1,000 because effective June 1, 2009 a passport is required for cruise travel to the Caribbean. The passport will cost $100 per adult in addition to the current taxes, port fees and other incidental costs not covered by the "free cruise." 


Sundance Vacations Sweepstakes Vs Do Not Call


----------



## From Atco (Sep 2, 2009)

*Sundance Vacations - Spirit Incentives*

I discovered this post from Michael77:

   "This company is a *FRAUD*. I also got suckered into going down to pick up the free cruise I had been given as a "gift." Now, the customer service agent was correct in that they never use the word "won". Its just a matter of wording to keep their scams on the border-line of legal. And I understood that I had to sit through an hour of a sales pitch..which I was fine with. What I was not fine with were the LIES that they had told me in advance about this free cruise.

LIE #1: I could go on the cruise at ANYTIME during the year. I was told repeatly by the woman on the phone about how I could basically go whenever dates I wanted to, anytime during the next year. Well, that is a lie. When I received my vacation voucher, I looked at the fine print on the back page. You CANNOT use this cruise during the months of June, July, August, or any week of which there is a holiday.

LIE #2: If I didn't use the cruise, I could do with it whatever I wished. I could give it as a gift or sell it. The fact is, you CANNOT. It clearly states that the name of the trip is non-transferable and cannot be sold.

LIE #3: I was told airfare was included and that I could fly from my local airport..which is a major international airport. That isn't true. They tell you where to fly out of. For example, they mentioned Newark, New Jersey as a possibility. Plus, the fine print says it only includes "base" airface. I'm not even sure what the fine print is on base airfare

LIE #4: I was told I would simply have to pay minor taxes on a trip which values at about 1, 200 dollars. Well, the taxes start at 225 dollars per person (35 percent tax???????) Plus, there are all kind of registration and booking fees on top of that.

LIE #5: i was specifically told on the phone I would even receive free gift cards to Applebees, Red Lobster, and Olive Garden if I camew to the 5pm presentation. When I inquired about them, the girl gave me a funny look and told me that "they didn't give them out anymore because people don't use them." What??? I was told only the DAY BEFORE I would be getting them. So, they gave me this piece of paper and said to go eat somewhere (anywhere), attach the receipt to the paper, send a self addressed stamped envelope, and I could get up to 15 dollars for my meal. I'm not holding my breath. Bottom line, this company is a fraud. 

They told me out and out lies about the cruise just to get me in. They are very shewd. They have people designed to search these very blogs just to tell you how wonderful they are. There is an old saying. "Me thinks thou protests too much." If someone has to over and over again tell you about all the awards they won and how great they are...makes you wonder why...doesn't it?????"

http://sundancevacationspropaganda.blogspot.com/

http://naskiewicz2.blogspot.com/


----------



## From Atco (Sep 2, 2009)

Here is the web site where Michael77's post may be verified:

http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/sundance-vacations-c107898.html?sort=datea&page=3


----------



## IRegretIt (Jan 17, 2010)

*Sundance Vacations*

I discovered these two postings, both at http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/Body/Sundance Vacations.aspx

"I too fell for this scam.. I paid 4000 up front and 8000 over the next 5 years.. I have not seen one vacation 1. when you book you are almost paying triple. I let my sister book a place over the summer she paid 375.00 for a place in SC only to get there the first day and the place was infested with roaches.. This is a scam and in this day and time with how people are scrapped for cash.. I can't see myself throwing away money anymore for this type of mess. The scam people and then decide if and when you can really take a vacation.. If anyone reads this they need to NOT deal with Sundance Vacations or PLAN WITH TAN, or TRAVEL ADVANTAGE NETWORK.. THEY ARE all the same company..  I almost got a tripled booked to CANCUN only after writing to the BBB and getting a call from them and they decided not to charge me the upgrade fee because i needed a place to sleep 4 only to find out that they flight would cost me 2 grand.. I ended up paying insurance and not being able to go due to my son being sick.. Call to cancel and was told i didn't do it with in 30 days.. well i don't plan for my child o be sick.. 30 days in advance.. This is a rip off.. I hope some one sees this and can tell everyone on this board how to get out of this. They are taking people money and getting away with it.. I am not paying anymore. I can see paying for something and not receiving anything."

Karen, Roslyn, PA


"I am an ex- employee of TAN, or Travel Advantage Network.  Everything negative that you are saying is true.  They are a rip off and a scam.  The salesmen make it look nice while they are giving you their sales pitch, but they don't tell you the whole truth.  The resorts that they show you at the presentation are VIP resorts, or they could be VIP units.  They don't show you what you will be getting if you sign up as a regular TAN client.  The regular units, most of them suck and are out of date and dirty.  I have walked through many of these units, and most of them are not clean and roach infested.  The fees that they charge is also a lie.  They tell you at the sales presentation that you can travel to anywhere you want for 99.00 dollars.  Yeah, if you want to go the beach in the middle of January in 20 degree weather.  This is considered non-peak season.  For peak season you have to pay 30.00 extra per night, and also of you want to upgrade to a 2 or a 3 bedroom unit, you also pay 30.00 per night extra, per bedroom.  If anyone is thinking about joining TAN, or Sundance Vacations, you need to think twice about it.  I worked in customer service at TAN and I was a vacation rerservationist and I had to deal with alot of angry people that felt they got ripped off, and they did.  Don't think that you can't get your money back, because you can.  I have seen it a million times.  Don't give in.  They will try to reduce your package so that your monthly payments are cheaper, don't do it because you will wind up paying the same, or more money for the package, because they add on more finance charges, and they stretch your loan time out to be longer.  DONT DO IT PEOPLE, DONT JOIN TRAVEL ADVANTAGE NETWORK OR SUNDANCE VACATIONS, BECAUSE IT IS A SCAM, I WORKED THERE FOR 2 YEARS AND GOT FIRED BECAUSE I TOOK A CLIENT'S SIDE!!"

Gina, Baltimore, MD


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 17, 2010)

They have an office in Brookfield, WI and I'm always surprised to drive by there and see that it appears they are still in business.

Around here, I think they mostly market at like the State Fair and those types of events.  My SIL got a mailing from them and because they knew we do timeshares, they thought it was the same type of vacation opportunity.

They went to the presentation and said "it sounded so good" but they did not buy remembering what her brother (my hubby) told them about the great deals we've gotten and why "the math" works for us.

I do think I heard my BIL, however, say that they did spend $299 or something like that for a "weekend sampler" vacation that they never did use.


P.S.  LOL I should have read the entire thread.  I posted about their losing the price paid as the first response above.


----------



## IRegretIt (Feb 18, 2010)

*Sundance Vacations*

It seems that the regulatory agencies are beginning to examine the modus operandi of Sundance Vacations and it's about time!

The Better Business Bureau has revoked Sundance Vacations' business accreditation.

http://www.bbb.org/wisconsin/business-reviews/travel-agencies-and-bureaus/sundance-vacations-in-brookfield-wi-6000212/  :rofl:

I sincerely believe that these "vacation club memberships" are a bad deal for the consumer. Unlike a Timeshare, under the terms and conditions of the Sundance Vacations contract the consumer is guaranteed absolutely nothing! That's correct, you have no guarantee because every multiple choice request is based on "availability." See my post over a year ago dated January 31st, 2009.

If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 3, 2014)

as if anyone needed any more ammo to add to the "this is a company you should avoid" fire...

https://www.techdirt.com/articles/2...rder-to-delete-discussion-its-practices.shtml


----------

